# Custom Gheenoe for your budget



## N816kc (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice looking’noe!


----------



## Nathan.16m (9 mo ago)

N816kc said:


> Nice looking’noe!


Thanks man, got it up for sell and thinking about buying another older hull to build another and sell.


----------



## Brucefish (7 mo ago)

Nathan.16m said:


> Thanks man, got it up for sell and thinking about buying another older hull to build another and sell.


is it still for sale ?


----------



## Nathan.16m (9 mo ago)

Brucefish said:


> is it still for sale ?


Yessir, might be trading for a kayak and cash. But it’s still available right now.


----------



## Nathan.16m (9 mo ago)

Nathan.16m said:


> Yessir, might be trading for a kayak and cash. But it’s still available right now.


feel free to private message me for any questions.


----------



## Bccmurray (6 mo ago)

Good looking builds!!


----------

